# I Told My Kid I Ate All Their Halloween Candy



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Jimmy Kimmel Live - YouTube Challenge - I Told My Kid I Ate All Their Halloween Candy Again:jol:
*


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh I love the last kid. That was so cute.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my Gosh!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Roughly 75% of those kids need their butt whipped. The other 25% were good though. The little boy who just wants his mom to "feel happy" had my wife going "AAAAWWWWWW, how sweet" I liked the last kid, though. She had her priorities straight.It was too late for this year's haul, but let's share it next year.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

A number of those kids were sweet and adorable. Most of the ones in the start where not. The Parents that would do this to their children need to find out what happens when they hear " Honey, I totaled your car." (That's just my opinion and I could be wrong)


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

You can tell which parents are raising their children right. Still a cruel joke to play on the little ones though.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

This is child abuse and not funny.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG what a diverse lot of reactions. I'm with you MommaMoose. But the last one was sooooo cute I want to adopt her!!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That was great! Thanks for posting. Some of those kids were so sweet with their responses. That will be something when they're grown up and laugh about the time their parents ate their candy. Lol!
Child abuse? You have got to be kidding me. This is not child abuse in the world I live in.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

There was a couple that were not the kind or reaction i would want to see. One that deserved to have his tail warmed up a bit on the spot.

But I have to say the 3rd one was I favorite. Short, quick and no doubt about his reaction. 
Just a quick drop.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I could see my son pouring out my beer in retaliation for a prank like this.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I wonder what you would have to do to raise kids like the last few. I think mine would have been pretty angry. They had to cover a lot of ground to get their candy. And not riding in a car, we made them walk for it. It's a pretty funny idea to come up with.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Mine could care less about candy, they have their priorities straight. 

Now, if I said "No halloween decorating or scaring the other kids" we might have a problem. 

I also agree about a few of those kids in the video, getting upset is one thing, hitting your parent is another and needs to be addressed immediately. 

RandalB


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Rahnefan said:


> This is child abuse and not funny.


I have to concur. Not funny. 
Sadistic, yes. Of course they are going to be disappointed, and naturally the reactions that made the tape are the most extreme.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Cruel joke yes, child abuse no, hilarious yes. It's not like this is a new "concept" either - just easier to document and post your life with the internet and all. Just call them Treat or Trickers and it's ok - right? They got the treat then were tricked?

If you think this is child abuse, you probably need to get your priorities straight or let everyone know you were joking. Telling a kid their candy is gone... child abuse... that is crazy. Kind of pales in comparison to telling your kid they are worthless all their life or beating them through their teen years.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"..beating them through their teen years."

OOooooo!! I never thought of that one! A new approach, cuz this "talking & consequences" thing ain't working...I gotta try it. 


(just kidding)

I think this is funny, but cruel... I remember a great uncle who I loved very much, who used to do jokes like this to me & other kids. To the adult, it's funny, but to the kid, it just made me feel powerless & like people were f ing with me. While I enjoy a good physical prank and kidding around, I don't do mental stuff like this. Even as an adult, I hate "jokes" where you feel like a jerk cuz you can't figure out if someone is being serious or pulling your leg. My brother had my whoel family convinced our niece had a baby out of wedlock for MONTHS and thought it was hilarious when he sprung the joke. Until I told him my KIDS even had thought they had a new nephew, & had been excited...then he felt like an ass & rightly so. My brother is the goody two shoes in the family, so to watch him fail was very satisfying. (evil grin)

Maybe some of these kids respond poorly (hitting!??) cuz their parents do jerk-your-chain stuff like this to them a bit too much. There is enough bullying and nonsense in school- the kids dont' need to be messed with & stressed out at home.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, the range of responses here is seismic. Going from one extreme to the other. Coming from a father who has kids, my point of view is, I believe this was a bit cruel, the children have very few things they can rightly call their own, seeing as they have most things given to them. So when they go out and earn something, by going house to house to collect candy, even if its something they enjoy, they would normally get their feelings hurt if it was taken away. So yes, it is a bit cruel, but child abuse...sorry cant see the stretch there. It really is amazing to me the range of responses from the kids!! I agree with most of the responses here regarding the kids behavior!! Some do require an instant butt heating. But most were typical child behavioral responses. Of course the select few who were all about the parents being happy was what mattered most was completely unexpected!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

The sting of slapping a kid's face might hurt shorter than this. Would you do that, just to see their reaction and film it? Would you throw a glass of milk in their face and film that? What if (God forbid) your kid reacted with true uncontrollable horror to the props we all make - would you corner them and relentlessly keep scaring them for a few minutes, to make a video? I stand by my statement. It is mental/emotional abuse, regardless of whether you had worse done to you.


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

As others have said, the mixed reactions are interesting. I can see how someone who was picked on and bullied as a kid might have a negative reaction to this. One needs to look deeper at the complex ways humans interact and form social bonds, and distinguish between playful pranks that create experiences that enhance bonding among friends and family members, from those perpetrated for the purpose of honestly hurting others and drive them out of a group. Thinking back to my own childhood I can recall a class bully once pulling a mean spirited prank, and agree that that kind of experience was neither funny nor enjoyable. But in sharp contract to that are the pranks that my friends and I pulled on each other, which are associated with positive memories, many of which we still joke and laugh about today.

P.S. I would be remissed if I didn't fess up to the fact that as middle aged men we still pull pranks on each other. But some how it seems to pull us closer together to each other. Humans are surely odd creatures when you think about it.


----------

